
Jacob Appelbaum Banned from CCC Hacker Conference - aburan28
http://gizmodo.com/jacob-appelbaum-banned-from-prominent-hacker-conference-1782164249
======
Pica_soO
I remember sitting in the audience, when he used the line. "..to anyone
thinking the NSA is not watching you." (Turns on his phone) "Now they do." He
was great in that way. And probably still is. Charismatic. And a catchy
speaker. A Entertainer. And a great public advocate for the TOR-Project. Well
now he is that no more. Well the larger then live they are - the deeper they
fall. Still.

So what do you do when the Great are also not good? Hate and Rage for their
ability to fool you? Or just accept that he served a useful purpose and forget
about the person. In TOR lives something of the anonymity and anarchy of the
old internet on. Which was and is a good thing. Beneath this mask, there are
ideas Mr.Needy, and ideas are bully-proof.

~~~
nisa
isis agora lovecruft wrote a nuanced post[1] on this. From my outside
perspective it's not about Tor but about preventing harm to the community. In
the end hacker culture was always about doing interesting stuff and less so
about selling or presenting it. Everyone will do fine, I guess. I for one
would prefer "bad" talks with lot's of technical merit instead of more show. I
don't have an opinion about the accusations as someone standing on the
sideline but I think it's only fair to respect their decisions.

[1] [https://blog.patternsinthevoid.net/the-forest-for-the-
trees....](https://blog.patternsinthevoid.net/the-forest-for-the-trees.html)

